# Welcome me now!!



## wobblehead (Feb 14, 2009)

I am an ENFP and I plot to take over the world!! BOW DOWN TO ME!! This is going to be like one of those cartoons where I tell you what my plan is and then I trap you, ok so, I plan to make 1 zillion copies of myself on a piece of cardboard and put batteries in it to make it alive then start making them give everyone wedgies and, OH LOOK BEHIND YOU, THERE IS ME!!! :crazy:


----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

*Starry this is what I meant when I asked you if ENFP's were "spazzy".*

*Oh and welcome, you robot-generating ball of energy, you! *

*We love our ENFP's here...they keep us civilized and smiling...:tongue:*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

welcome, and you shall not steal my plan. Time to eat you.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

haha welcome!:tongue:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings wobblehead! Welcome to Personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome wobblehead! I've been saying i need more ENFPs around here!:crazy::crazy:

Taking over the world plans!:tongue: Hop aboard dear friend we already understand each other so much :wink:

Hope we're great friends :happy::happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh hai!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello, and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome your own damn self... I bow to no man!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

gOpheR said:


> Welcome your own damn self... I bow to no man!


*woman......


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Are you sure you aren't an ENTP? Anyhow, I'd welcome you if you hadn't been so demanding about it. :tongue:

I love your avatar.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

starrynights said:


> *woman......


wo*MAN* *

Refrain from attacking my breed ever again. :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

snail said:


> Are you sure you aren't an ENTP? Anyhow, I'd welcome you if you hadn't been so demanding about it. :tongue:


Unfortunately she has been influenced by me and that's where everything comes from.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome wobbley, your craziness has broken thee richter scale, mine hasn't yet :sad:, but it's getting there....


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hello, and Welcome to the forum.:happy:*


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Your rudeness is not well received

Do enjoy your browses.


----------



## wobblehead (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, I was just joking about that, Ive been influenced by an ISTP.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Tits or gtfo.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better, that's my sis and I may have helped her come up with her entrance.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Is she single?*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

She is Fake.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd be willing to admit that if it were true.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*No you wouldn't. We need proof. *


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

what kind of proof would you like?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Nude Pictures will work or a picture of you and her. That way I can know there is a female living with you. Also I would need her to add me on Messenger so I can analyze her to make sure she's not fake. Just tell her that everyone thinks she is fake, and un-unique. She will budge.
*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

both those can easily be faked. I could easily take a picture of me with a random girl. Also, if you think she's fake, why would you want her to add you on whatever messenger you use considering that could be faked too? basically, no matter what I do, people will still think she's fake


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> both those can easily be faked. I could easily take a picture of me with a random girl. Also, if you think she's fake, why would you want her to add you on whatever messenger you use considering that could be faked too?


*Firstly, I would know if she was fake either way. I asked for both for a reason. If the picture doesn't match up with the personality that is perceived then I will know she is fake. I can tell if its a guy pretending to be a female over messenger, and also weather it is forced or not. Just because you don't have Ne doesn't mean mine doesn't work wonders. Clues are easy to spot and put together, and I can read anyone. :bored:
*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *Firstly, I would know if she was fake either way. I asked for both for a reason. If the picture doesn't match up with the personality that is perceived then I will know she is fake. I can tell if its a guy pretending to be a female over messenger, and also weather it is forced or not. Just because you don't have Ne doesn't mean mine doesn't work wonders. Clues are easy to spot and put together, and I can read anyone. :bored:
> *


Three things: 1) your Ne did help pick up my influence since I helped her with her intro. 2) I could easily pick a picture of her that could could make her perceived personality be like mine. 3) I even had to help her understand some of the questions one the test, so she'd probably ask me for advice when talking to you


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Three things: 1) your Ne did help pick up my influence since I helped her with her intro. 2) I could easily pick a picture of her that could could make her perceived personality be like mine. 3) I even had to help her understand some of the questions one the test, so she'd probably ask me for advice when talking to you


*1) Yep.
2) Not probable.
3) Wouldn't matter because I would just push that influence aside and look her true character.
*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

The main reason I'm not showing you anything/giving you her email isn't because she's fake, but because of the age difference, otherwise I'd be more than willing to prove that she's real.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*How old is she? 12.*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

around that, yes, not exactly


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*She's 13 correct. Damn it! I thought 13 and then second guessed myself. :mellow: Why would I hit on a 13 yearold googlian? I wouldn't.*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Your Ne failed you, you're actually wrong. You're second guess was right.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Your Ne failed you, you're actually wrong. You're second guess was right.


*If either of my guesses were right then my Ne didn't fail me. That is not how Ne works, that is how Ni works. Ne puts together clues and multiply answers to a problem, then uses Ti to eliminate those other clues. I guess Ne Ti didn't fail me. :tongue:*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *If either of my guesses were right then my Ne didn't fail me. That is not how Ne works, that is how Ni works. Ne puts together clues and multiply answers to a problem, then uses Ti to eliminate those other clues. I guess Ne Ti didn't fail me. :tongue:*


They were close, but neither were exactly correct. You were definitely close though.


----------

